# Model, year and value of this Legnano bike?



## eoinluc (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi folks. I came across this Legnano bike in the laneway behind my house. It had been left out for the binmen to take away and I don't have a bike at the moment so I said I'd give it a home. It looks to me like it needs new tubes, some handlebar grips, a fresh nut or two and a drop of oil to get going, but I was wondering what kind of bike it is and whether there's any value in restoring it a bit?

I've never restored an old bike, so curious to know what the do's and don'ts are and if it's worth it at all. No idea how much of the bike are original parts but if there's anything you spot that I absolutely shouldn't touch, please do let me know!


----------



## juvela (Mar 1, 2021)

-----

hello eoinluc & welcome to the forum!   

Legnano is a quite well known marque and one of long standing.  there are enthusiasts who keep an eye out for them.

the subject bicycle has had quite a few of its fittings changed out since the time it departed the works.

from what can be seen in the images the headset, chainset, stem & bar, and saddle pillar look to be original items. most of the balance appears to have been changed out.

the transfer from the Lazzaretti cycle shop of Rome is of interest.  this store goes back a long ways and has bicycles made for them with their name.  as you can see from the other transfers Legnano is based in Milan.

a wonderful resource for Legnano cycles is here.  it gives history, technical information and is loaded with illustrations.

http://www.condorino.com/

this forum has had a number of discussion threads on Legnano cycles.  you can use the forum's on-site search function to bring them up if you wish.

if you get down to specific questions about the bicycle the forum's members are sure to be able to help.

it appears to me that it was contract manufactured for the Emilio Bozzi company (nominal manufacturer of Legnano) sometime during the 1960's by the Chiorda company.

regarding the model it would appear that the original concept of the machine was what is termed a _condorino _in Italian.  in English this would be a "town bicycle" or "city bike."  it is likely that it originally came with a chainguard and mudguards (fenders).

condorino type cycles typically have a derailleur geared drive train consisting of three, four or five speeds.

-----


----------



## eoinluc (Mar 2, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> hello eoinluc & welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...



This is great! Thanks Juvela. It's definitely a cool machine and great to hear the background of it. I love how retro it feels and looking forward to getting it roadworthy.


----------



## juvela (Mar 2, 2021)

-----

good to read information of some help

posting tip -

when posting a bicycle to the forum it is best if you can include images taken from the cycle's drive side

drive side images give readers more information to work with and assist you with than non-drive side images do

if you get down to any specific questions forum members are sure to be able to help...

-----


----------

